# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Bionics and prosthetics for amputees, Next Step Bionics & Prosthetics, Inc., Manchester, New Hampshire, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Next Step Bionics & Prosthetics, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Abigail plays the violin with a special prosthesis

Published on Jan 29, 2016




> We captured Abigail playing the violin when she was in our office being fitted with a special prosthesis. This special prosthesis allows her to play the violin. She is in fourth grade and just had her first recital before Christmas and was able to play Twinkle Twinkle Little Star and Good King Wenceslas.
> 
> When asked what she wanted to be when she grew up, Abby immediately said she wanted to work at Next Step!

----------

